# So i got Alphards.... (opinions)



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Before I go buy the adapters, I want some opinions between my current wheels (3sdm .05) and the alphards I just picked up. I would polish the faces on the alphards. 

Pics:

Current-









Lake silver w Alphards-









Alphards with votex- 









I'll have the same offsets and tire stretch on both rims. 

:thumbup:


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Never been a fan of the alphards, but your current setup is sweet! Mostly because its different and flows nicely IMO :thumbup:


----------



## Alcrerion (Feb 16, 2012)

I've always been a fan of Alphards. 
Looks clean imo, both setups. :beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

You like them, right? That's all that counts. :thumbup: 

When I got these OZs for my first TT back in 02, some liked them and said great things. Others, not so much and not nice things. 



















12 years and 3 TTs later, others still don't like them. But it doesn't matter cuz I still love them.  


cheers.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

Your opinion is the only one that really counts but since you asked, I hate those wheels with a passion. :thumbdown:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah dont get me wrong, I like both a lot. Before I got the 3sdms I was about to buy chrome alphards. But the deal fell through and i bought the .05s new. Picked this set up for a good local price and they are in excellent shape. There aren't many TTs on the alphards anymore, and the 3sdm's just keep getting popular. 

I think the alphards flow with the TT body. I have some thinking to do. Hah.


----------



## Alcrerion (Feb 16, 2012)

I think the Alphards look good. I do like the concave style of the 3sdm .05's but the radial swirl design of the Alphs. 

If only WCI made their CC10's so that both sides faced the correct way.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

i vote for current setup!:beer:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

I feel like the 3sdm's flow alot better than the alphards. Even if they are gaining popularity, who cares, how many do you see on your day to day commute?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

What size 19"?


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Either wheels I keep I want to polish the aluminum areas. Maybe change up the color on the .05s over winter. Seems like people like the .05s more, but all my friends are telling me the alphards. I wish I could keep both. 

Eric they are both 18x 8.5f 9.5r


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

Hopefully this helps your decision- Our CC10's in 18x8.5 up front and 18x9.5 in the rear. :thumbup:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hopefully this helps your decision- Our CC10's in 18x8.5 up front and 18x9.5 in the rear. :thumbup:


 I actually saw this dudes instagram a few hours ago. car looks good :thumbup:, but I don't have those wheels unless you guys want to send me a free set. :laugh:


----------



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

Cant go wrong with either setup.:thumbup:


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

3sdm All day long.


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Dang your old setup is sweet. That being said the new ones look good too. Do whatever makes you happy its your car after all.:beer:


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Hopefully this helps your decision- Our CC10's in 18x8.5 up front and 18x9.5 in the rear. :thumbup:


 Chris, 

Is 'POSHTURE' the next 'Stance' trend?? 

Either way me like how she sits


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I think Alphards are "more rare" (for lack of better vocabulary) and the curves of the design flow better with that of the TT. But, as stated numerous times, it's just another opinion. 

Keep both :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

lucpost said:


> I actually saw this dudes instagram a few hours ago. car looks good :thumbup:, but I don't have those wheels unless you guys want to send me a free set. :laugh:


 Thank you! Feel free to buy a set though, only $1275 for a set. :thumbup: 



G'D60 said:


> Chris,
> 
> Is 'POSHTURE' the next 'Stance' trend??
> 
> Either way me like how she sits


 Not exactly sure what Poshture is to be honest but thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you! Feel free to buy a set though, only $1275 for a set. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly sure what Poshture is to be honest but thanks! :thumbup:


 Theres a MASSIVE 'Poshture' decal infront of the car, looking like its about to go on... right between the rear valence. It looks hideous and I hope it doesn't make its way on that nice TT you hosted.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

3sdm, though the Alphards are okay.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Put a pair of Alphards on the driver's side ands pair of the 3sdms on the passenger side.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Sell the Alphards to me! :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh man, tough choice. Both wheels look really great on the car. If the 3sdm's were concaved all around I would say to stick with them. So, sell the alphards, get 2 more 9.5 3sdms for the front and use the leftover 2 as spares


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Well im selling the alphards regardless now, im broke :laugh:. I might be pc'in my 3sdms a color. Matt mentioned a rootbear color. I kind of like the idea. 



Neb said:


> Oh man, tough choice. Both wheels look really great on the car. If the 3sdm's were concaved all around I would say to stick with them. So, sell the alphards, get 2 more 9.5 3sdms for the front and use the leftover 2 as spares


 Dude, I was seriously just thinking this! Im just afraid that's going to be too aggressive in front. What offset and tire did you run with a 9.5 in front? Right now my 8.5 +20 w 215/40 rubs at full lock on those bolts @ the top of the inner fenders. I took em out, still rubs :what: 



20v master said:


> Sell the Alphards to me! :laugh:


 Seriously?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

lucpost said:


> Well im selling the alphards regardless now, im broke :laugh:. I might be pc'in my 3sdms a color. Matt mentioned a rootbear color. I kind of like the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sure. PM me.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...des-Alphards&p=82157258&posted=1#post82157258


----------



## newhaus (Jan 16, 2009)

I think the 3sdm's look much better:thumbup::thumbup: but then again its not my car. Both will look good.


----------

